# Am I being treated badly?



## angelmich1029 (Mar 21, 2021)

I posted a previous thread about being a front of store attendant but I’m having more issues. I have only ever been taught to do carts and cashiering. When I was first hired I was told that I’d be working as a greeter and in guest service along with sometimes pushing carts and doing cashier but I’ve been trained in only cart attending and sometimes I cashier which makes me very frustrated. I started very recently as well and I’ve already been forced to push carts by myself and I will be honest I’m having lots of trouble. I feel very undertrained and a bit stupid because I don’t see how pushing carts can be complicated but somehow I’m struggling. Would it be a good idea to mention these issues the I’m having with my lead?  I’m nervous I won’t truly be listened to but I feel like they lied to me upon my hire because I only ever push carts and rarely cashier. I made sure to mention in my interview that I was eager to work with people and I don’t mind pushing carts but that’s the only thing I do. My leads got very frustrated with me my last shift because I wasn’t bringing in carts fast enough and I stayed past my shift to help even though I wasn’t supposed to and I got chewed out. (I’m considered a minor so I have to leave at 9:45 and stayed until 10:07)  I also was forced to jump on as a cashier despite more than one lead telling me to bring in carts and I somehow managed to get in trouble for that as well despite it being a problem with the leads miscommunication. If I’m being dramatic about my frustrations I’ll gladly understand but I’d like to hear the input of other employees before I go about shutting up or talking to someone about my problems.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 21, 2021)

Being a minor & staying past 9:45pm, you are in trouble for that. Express your concerns with the tl.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 21, 2021)

Cashier Crosstraining? Considering quitting
					

I recently got hired as a front of store attendant and they told me I'd begin cross training as a cashier. Im starting to realize that working as a front of store attendant is not for me and I'm hoping that working as a cashier will help me work less outside. I have lots of experience with...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 21, 2021)

I am team lead and all I do is pull 1:1s. I was told I will be “running “ a multi million dollar store.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Mar 21, 2021)

angelmich1029 said:


> I posted a previous thread about being a front of store attendant but I’m having more issues. I have only ever been taught to do carts and cashiering. When I was first hired I was told that I’d be working as a greeter and in guest service along with sometimes pushing carts and doing cashier but I’ve been trained in only cart attending and sometimes I cashier which makes me very frustrated. I started very recently as well and I’ve already been forced to push carts by myself and I will be honest I’m having lots of trouble. I feel very undertrained and a bit stupid because I don’t see how pushing carts can be complicated but somehow I’m struggling. Would it be a good idea to mention these issues the I’m having with my lead?  I’m nervous I won’t truly be listened to but I feel like they lied to me upon my hire because I only ever push carts and rarely cashier. I made sure to mention in my interview that I was eager to work with people and I don’t mind pushing carts but that’s the only thing I do. My leads got very frustrated with me my last shift because I wasn’t bringing in carts fast enough and I stayed past my shift to help even though I wasn’t supposed to and I got chewed out. (I’m considered a minor so I have to leave at 9:45 and stayed until 10:07)  I also was forced to jump on as a cashier despite more than one lead telling me to bring in carts and I somehow managed to get in trouble for that as well despite it being a problem with the leads miscommunication. If I’m being dramatic about my frustrations I’ll gladly understand but I’d like to hear the input of other employees before I go about shutting up or talking to someone about my problems.



You were hired as a front end attendant and it seems like they have you do that?

If you struggle with getting carts in fast enough, it's one of three things:

1) You're just not physically moving fast enough
2) The store is too busy and the demand is higher than one person can manage during peak times
3) You don't manage time effectively

Many times someone in an interview will tell you what a job *might* be.  Not what it is.  You were hired to push carts and they are having you push carts.  If you want to move past that, then you'll need to have a frank conversation with your lead about being moved and if that doesn't work, it may be time to find a new job.


----------



## JohnSith373 (Mar 21, 2021)

Planosss said:


> I am team lead and all I do is pull 1:1s. I was told I will be “running “ a multi million dollar store.


Recent store motto I heard from leadership, TLs run the store and ETLs run the business.



angelmich1029 said:


> I posted a previous thread about being a front of store attendant but I’m having more issues. I have only ever been taught to do carts and cashiering. When I was first hired I was told that I’d be working as a greeter and in guest service along with sometimes pushing carts and doing cashier but I’ve been trained in only cart attending and sometimes I cashier which makes me very frustrated. I started very recently as well and I’ve already been forced to push carts by myself and I will be honest I’m having lots of trouble. I feel very undertrained and a bit stupid because I don’t see how pushing carts can be complicated but somehow I’m struggling. Would it be a good idea to mention these issues the I’m having with my lead?  I’m nervous I won’t truly be listened to but I feel like they lied to me upon my hire because I only ever push carts and rarely cashier. I made sure to mention in my interview that I was eager to work with people and I don’t mind pushing carts but that’s the only thing I do. My leads got very frustrated with me my last shift because I wasn’t bringing in carts fast enough and I stayed past my shift to help even though I wasn’t supposed to and I got chewed out. (I’m considered a minor so I have to leave at 9:45 and stayed until 10:07)  I also was forced to jump on as a cashier despite more than one lead telling me to bring in carts and I somehow managed to get in trouble for that as well despite it being a problem with the leads miscommunication. If I’m being dramatic about my frustrations I’ll gladly understand but I’d like to hear the input of other employees before I go about shutting up or talking to someone about my problems.


You might've been chewed out for staying past your shift as a minor. Never extended voluntarily or be asked if your gonna exceed your time as a minor. Explain to the TL that you are minor and can't extend past 9:45. If they try extending again and you say 'minor' and they say "no, I need you." Before your next shift, talk to HR about the TL.

Talk to all of the TLs of the front lanes on growing your skills as a cashier. What is said during the interview process gets lost along the way as hundreds of other things are on their minds.
If TL Jade asked you to work carts but then TL Adam pulls you for cashier, explain to TL Adam you are currently working on getting more carts on direction from TL Jade. Once I pull in enough cart rows, I will jump into cashiering unless TL Jade wants me to stop right now. Same with the other way, I'll turn off my light and finish with these guests only if the TL can't find anyone else to grab carts otherwise, I will keep cashiering. Its about speaking and owning your business. By following each direction blindly without 'speaking your business' (in a professional manner) will get the TL angry when you can't meet their expectations.


----------



## DBZ (Mar 21, 2021)

Are your carts part metal and part plastic? Those suck to push and turn. At peak times, guests will take those carts as quick as you can push them. Does your store have a cart pusher? Ask the SETL if you do not know.


----------



## Kvothe (Mar 21, 2021)

DBZ said:


> Are your carts part metal and part plastic? Those suck to push and turn. At peak times, guests will take those carts as quick as you can push them. Does your store have a cart pusher? Ask the SETL if you do not know.


Minors are not allowed to operate cart pushers.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Mar 21, 2021)

Minors working past 9:45 is a big no no! Has to do with child labor laws. Your store could get in big trouble for you staying late.


----------



## MrT (Mar 21, 2021)

Yeah staying late is what got you messed up, other then that its normal bs you deal with as a tm.  Your probably stuck on carts because its a hard position to keep tms happy at and theyll keep whoever they can there.


----------



## DBZ (Mar 21, 2021)

Kvothe said:


> Minors are not allowed to operate cart pushers.



Yes they are. It is in the powered equipment training that you have to be 16 to operate the cart pusher. They can't touch anything else though.


----------



## sunnydays (Mar 22, 2021)

Kvothe said:


> Minors are not allowed to operate cart pushers.


they absolutely are unless your state has specific laws stating otherwise _or _your hrbp doesn’t want them to (like mine!)


----------

